# How do your pax lose stars with you?



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I generally give most riders5 stars. However I deduct one star for every 3 minutes I wait after I arrive. 1 star for dropping pin more than 3 blocks from the rider's actual location and then calling me to go to new location. Thats about it. Anyone have a set of guidelines they use for rating pax?


----------



## MadCityDriver (Nov 8, 2016)

Minus one star for arguing that we are not at the location they requested when we are. Minus one star for me having to call to figure out where you actually are and you being so drunk you slur your words so badly I can't understand where you are at. Minus one star for requesting a pick up at a location that is obviously blocked off to traffic by the police due to a protest, marathon, parade, ect.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Incorrect pickup: -1 star
Min fare: -1 star.
politeness: I add a star. 
request a drive thru or wait, -1 star 

Several things that could make me give you a certain rating under that circumstance.

Attitude: automatic 1 star.
Damage my vehicle: automatic 1 star.
*Bad hygiene (breath, BO, etc.) 3 stars.
*late: 3 stars.
*pets/children: 3 stars.
tip: 5 stars.

I do prioritize though. Tips but damages my vehicle is still a 1 star rating.
*subject to change.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

-4 stars: assault, physically threatened, unwanted touching, refusing to follow rules like no smoking or drinking, puker, damage to vehicle
-3 stars: highly unpleasant odor, threatens to 1*, tries to scam me, contacts Uber after trip to have it readjusted unjustly
-2 stars: bad attitude, pin in wrong place but blames me, complains about not getting a Mercedes, etc.
-1 star: Makes me wait over three minutes for the pickup, leaves items in car, wants aux cord for trip <5 minutes during day, asks way too many personal questions.

+1 star: any tip, great attitude
+2 stars: Tip >$3
+3 stars: Tip>$5

So tips can make up for bad experience.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Money vs PITA.

i.e. higher surge = way more likely to rate 5. Literally have had pax that cat called & yelled at pedestrians on the way home from the bar to suburbs @ like 4-5X surge... 5 stars.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Not at kerb in difficult pickup place: Deduct one star.
Not in location shown on screen: deduct one star.
Attitude: deduct one to four stars commensurate with how foul the attitude is.
Dragging odors into the car: deduct four stars
Requesting extraordinary service without offering tip (such as schlepping grocery bags up stair): decline request and deduct four stars.
Calling demanding to know why I have not arrived: cancellation of trip.
Complaining about route after I am committed to it: deduct four stars.
Blaming me for traffic, fires, police's closing streets, flashy arrows: deduct two to four stars, depending on how obnoxious.
Refusing to walk to me when it is extremely difficult to get to them: cancellation of trip.
Attempting to eat in the car: deduct one to four stars, depending on the crumbs spilled. Excessive crumb spill earns a nasty e-Mail to Uber/Lyft.
Giving me an attitude when I ask politely not to eat in the car: deduct four stars.
Giving children something to eat in the car: deduct four stars, request to put away food, end trip if customer gives attitude.


Deductions are cumulative. Deductions can be mitigated or cancelled with tips.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

1-star deduction per infraction:
Not ready (in vehicle) within 5 minutes upon my arrival. I send a txt msg at 5:00 mark to inform them of the time and I will be leaving in 60 seconds.
Wrong pin-drop pick-up location or pin-drop is inaccessible via vehicle (ie. INSIDE a mall, golf course 17th - 18th hole, hiking trails, etc).
Pax gives attitude when Pin-drop is in a NO STOPPING/BUS/TAXI zone AND after informing pax to walk 20-50 feet to where I am safely and LEGALLY stopped.
Asking me to SPEED above posted speed limit to get to the airport/appointment/party AND gets upset when I don't go more than 5mph above limit.
Flatulence by pax, no matter what the intensity. If I smell it, you lose a star.
Asking why I don't provide water/mint/candies/BT/Aux/Pandora when "OTHER" Uber drivers do. 
Eating/drinking in my car, even though I have SIGNS for No Food/Beverages allowed. Hey, I don't allow my kid to eat in my car, why should I let you?
Leaving trash in my car. Even a gum wrapper will get a deduction.

Above are the main infractions that I normally encounter.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I generally give most riders5 stars. However I deduct one star for every 3 minutes I wait after I arrive. 1 star for dropping pin more than 3 blocks from the rider's actual location and then calling me to go to new location. Thats about it. Anyone have a set of guidelines they use for rating pax?


Banging your luggage, purse, car seat, groceries against my car... 1 star even with a tip! Ugh tired of it. Sorry, happened again today. People have zero respect for our property.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Out of 1500+ trips I have probably given 1 star to 100 passengers and 5 stars for the rest. The first minute of the ride I make up my mind what they are gonna get. And it's not gonna change either you tip or not.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> I generally give most riders5 stars. However I deduct one star for every 3 minutes I wait after I arrive. 1 star for dropping pin more than 3 blocks from the rider's actual location and then calling me to go to new location. Thats about it. Anyone have a set of guidelines they use for rating pax?


I can usually tell when someone is being passive aggressive over something I did that they can't wait to rate me on. They'll never say anything in fact they'll say it's fine before they admit they're gonna **** you as soon as they get a chance


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I had a pax drum on my window obnoxiously cause he was mad that i pulled 5 feet past his driveway. I did drive him cause it was a surging 20 mile trip to the airport but he got 1 star for that nonsense.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> I generally give most riders5 stars. However I deduct one star for every 3 minutes I wait after I arrive. 1 star for dropping pin more than 3 blocks from the rider's actual location and then calling me to go to new location. Thats about it. Anyone have a set of guidelines they use for rating pax?


Mentioning how funny my tip jar is and not tipping.

Telling me they heard lyft is better.

Taking shit about theyre last driver.

Honestly most times I let them see me give them a 5 star hoping it'll be reciprocated


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Everyone get 1 star from me. There's only so many stars in the universe, not everyone can have 5 stars each for every ride. Everyone gets 1 star, 5 is ridiculous.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Is rude to me or blames me for their error in placing pin: -1 to -2 stars
Makes threats: -4 stars (One pax told me he would only give me 5 stars if I ended the trip 10 miles early).
Wants me to take more passengers than is legal: Loss of stars, number of stars lost is determined by the nature of this request.
Getting mad when I won't break laws: -1 to -4 stars dependng on the nature.
Cheating surge by putting pin outside of surge area and then telling me they are at a surge area: Loss of stars, depending on amount of surge and how far they made me drive to a fake pin location.
Calls me and other rideshare/taxi drivers all at the same time: -3 stars.
Smoking cigarette in my car: -4 stars
Apoligizes Sincerly: Can regain stars, but may or may not be able to get 5 star rating depending on severity of offense.
Gives Tip: Can regain stars, but no tip necessary for me to give 5 stars.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

My demerit system is dynamic, but in general, the following get 1-star (all of the events mentioned really happened):

- *ANY negative attitude of any kind. *I've learned that pax aren't forgiving, so why should I be?
- Leave any trash, crumbs, odors, spills, barf, panties, etc. behind.
- Walk up to my car with an open container. As time goes by, I cancel them more often, but if I carry them after they discard the booze, they get written up and 1-starred. I know Uber is now emailing them with warnings, so these written reports matter.
- Touch me, grab me, punch me, throw food or trash at me, blow breath at me, spit at me. Written up, too.
- Complain about my route, my driving, my car, Uber in general.
- Ask me personal questions that I deem _over the line_ (religion, politics, income, where I live, rent/own, etc.).
- If your clothes come off during the trip, you're getting written up, and 1-starred.
- If you pass out and don't immediately wake upon arrival (I request police on stand by if they don't wake up right away).
- If you spray cologne or perfume in my car, I roll down all the windows to air it out immediately. Same goes for smelly hand lotion, if it's making me gag. Escorts are the worst. Especially those going from one date to the next, trying to drown odors with cheap perfume. Yuck.
- If you bring the stink with you -- body odor, dank weed, tobacco smoke, nasty food in a container, anything that makes me want to cover my nose and roll down the windows. Leave the chitterlings, kimchi, and curry at home, please. Shower daily, with soap, and use deodorant, thank you.
- If you roll down my windows and toss trash out. 
- If you roll down my windows and spit, especially at any speed other than zero. I understand sometimes people have issues, or they are on the verge of barfing, and I appreciate that going out the window, but non-emergency hawking spittle at highway speeds leaves evidence inside and outside my car. Car washes aren't free, and I'm disgusted when spray hits me anywhere. Keep your germs to yourself.
- If you roll down windows and try to start a race riot.
- If you roll down windows and tell women they look like hookers, or whales, or two pigs fighting under a blanket.
- If you roll down windows and throw something at people on the street.
- If you start a fist fight inside my car, or outside my car. 
- *If you damage my car.* Uber is super-slow to pay, and never covers the cost of repairs entirely, _if at all_.
- If you complain because I don't have an aux cord.
- If you whine because I refuse to turn my music up so loud that I cannot hear my phone give navigation instructions.
- If they have conversations in another language, when I know they can speak conversational English (especially if I hear the word Uber mixed in, because they are talking about us).
- Ask me to take sides in any argument or debate going on between pax. 
- Refuse to update destination in app
- Offer me 5 stars as bribe for something
- When I ask the *Two Questions* we can legally ask anyone with a dog, and they waffle/refuse, they get written up. I don't carry dogs with fake Service Animal leashes (and it's a crime in my state, which I point out to pax and to Uber).
- Sneak a dog in with a carrier, without asking my permission in advance? 1-star. I generally don't object to animals in carriers, but I don't like sneaky bastiges.
- Offer me a tip if I do something extra, and then renege, or otherwise fail to deliver.
- Ask me to dance in their gay bar destination (no, no, no, no, not in this lifetime).
- Ask me if they can smoke, vape, chew, spit, or use any form of illegal drugs in my car. When I politely refuse, I notice my ratings go down anyway, so I'm not playing that game anymore. 
- Loud smooching and heavy petting. My car is not a brothel. Moaning makes me stop the car and end the trip. Seriously. Keep your clothes on.
- Any behavior that makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up, and makes me feel unsafe.
- Tourists and business travelers bashing my city, my alma mater, my faith, my nation, my state, my race, my tribe, my gender, my privilege, blah, blah, blah. My car is not the place to pontificate, especially if you're not from around here, or just trying to get a rise out of me (I can usually tell). Practice your first amendment rights elsewhere. I don't preach to them, and I expect the same courtesy in return.
- If you slam my doors.
- If you leave my trunk open.
- If you leave my car doors open, or fail to shut them completely.
- If you try to game the system -- moved pin to non-surge, outside airport, outside designated Uber pickup areas, cancel trip en route, change destination to shorten trip as we arrive, ANYTHING that attempts to rob me of my earnings. Uber is cheap enough already.

At this point, with thousands of trips, I tend to write up all my negative experiences, even the minor ones, and pretty much everything mentioned above. *Paper trails matter,* and Uber reps have confirmed to me that drivers need to tell their side of the story sooner rather than later, so send in the reports when you're abused by pax!

Tips can overcome some hiccups, but not as much as they used to. I suspect that pax realize that when they (or their friends) have done something stupid, they may offer a few bucks to prevent their rating from tanking, or because they've already been given multiple warnings from Uber. Pfft. _Money only goes so far. _While it doesn't happen often, more than a few bad behaving pax have offered a wad of cash before they leave. They aren't all stupid, but my price for overlooking boorish and bestial behavior keeps going up.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> - Leave any trash, crumbs, odors, spills, barf, panties, etc. behind.


Have you had anyone leave panties in your car?

I forgot to mention, another thing that can hurt your rating as my passenger is if my rating drops right after you get out when ratings from other passengers are unlikely (like you are my only pax in the last 2 hours) and I haven't done anything worthy of losing a star. [There are times when I did understand why I lost a star... like when I made a wrong turn that was my fault, and I don't penalize the pax for downrating me for that.]


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Panties? You must drive some wild folks around.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Have you had anyone leave panties in your car?


More than once, I'm afraid. I think one pulled them out of her purse as she was digging around for something else, and just forgot to put them back (they were black, it was dark, so they blended with my seats). Other times, they just mysteriously came off. Boyfriends and girlfriends pull 'em off for access, or maybe they girl thought she needed some air? Heck, I don't know what they are thinking. If I fully understood why women do what they do, I'd be a multi-billionaire already.


----------

